# Can't install Star Wars Battlefront II?



## THESWEDISHPRO15 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hello everyone thanks for taking your time to help me! 

So i wanted to play some star wars battlefront II(disc version) And i installed it but accidentaly installed it in a wrong directory. 
So i thought i'd just re-install it but when i tried to uninstall it, it gave me this error:

```
Error Code:	-5009 : 0x8002802b
Error Information:
>Ctor\ObjectWrapper.cpp (163)
>Ctor\ObjectWrapper.cpp (391)
>Kernel\Component.cpp (1163)
>Kernel\CABFile.cpp (384)
>SetupDLL\SetupDLL.cpp (1526)
pAPP:Star Wars Battlefront II
PVENDOR:LucasArts
PGUID:3D374523-CFDE-461A-827E-2A102E2AB365
$11.0.0.28844
@Windows   (9200) BT_OTHER 754.756
```
So i just removed the folders manually and then tried to run the disc again and it gave me this message:

```
"Windows cannot find 'C:\Program Files (x86)\Lucas Arts\Star Wars Battlefront II\LaunchBFII.exe'. Make sure you typed the name correctly, and then try again."
```
I'm now completly stuck and am so confused since i'm pretty bad with these things.. 
Hopefully you guys can forgive any English mistakes as of my english is not my prior langegue(obviosly..) And a big thanks in advance! 

--David


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

So you removed the game folder before uninstalling it?


----------



## THESWEDISHPRO15 (Aug 10, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> So you removed the game folder before uninstalling it?


Yes but it would not let me uninstall it, And gave me that error(Top code)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What error is given if you install it now?


----------



## THESWEDISHPRO15 (Aug 10, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What error is given if you install it now?


The top code is the error code and the message i get his: 
An error (-5009 : 0x8002802b) has occured while running the setup.
Please make sure you have finished any previous setup and closed other applications. If the error still occurs, please contact your vendor: LucasArts


----------



## THESWEDISHPRO15 (Aug 10, 2014)

No wait sorry when i try to install it just says it can't find the launchbfii.exe file.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You are installing from the game original game CD right?

The disc is not scratched or damaged in any way?

You should run CCleaner so check if it can find any left over files from you just removing the game file.


----------



## THESWEDISHPRO15 (Aug 10, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> You are installing from the game original game CD right?
> 
> The disc is not scratched or damaged in any way?
> 
> You should run CCleaner so check if it can find any left over files from you just removing the game file.


Yes it is the original game cd and it's not damaged in anyway and trying to uninstall through ccleaner just gave me the same error.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you copy the files from the CD then run them locally from the HDD rather then the CD itself?

The game doesn't show it listed in Uninstall a Program does it?


----------



## THESWEDISHPRO15 (Aug 10, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Can you copy the files from the CD then run them locally from the HDD rather then the CD itself?
> 
> The game doesn't show it listed in Uninstall a Program does it?


I copied all the files to my HDD but how do i run the setup i dont know.

And the game is shown in uninstall a program still.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Download the 30 day trail of this here:

Revo Uninstaller Pro - Uninstall Software, Remove Programs easily, Forced Uninstall, Leftovers Uninstaller

Then uninstall the game using Revo Uninstaller. It should find any left over files.


----------



## THESWEDISHPRO15 (Aug 10, 2014)

That did not remove just gave me the same uninstall error :/


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Revo Uninstaller should not give you any error. It will bypass the error and still remove the documents.

How did you go about using Revo? Did you make sure to select to scan for left over files after the error?


----------



## THESWEDISHPRO15 (Aug 10, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Revo Uninstaller should not give you any error. It will bypass the error and still remove the documents.
> 
> How did you go about using Revo? Did you make sure to select to scan for left over files after the error?


It scanned my computer and found the files on the disc and nothing on the hdd..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I am not sure then.

Does the game install just fine on a different PC?


----------



## THESWEDISHPRO15 (Aug 10, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I am not sure then.
> 
> Does the game install just fine on a different PC?


Yes it does, Not sure either but really wanted to play this game i guess i'll have to torrent it if i can't find a solution.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

One, that is illegal. Two we will not help you with that here.

About the game, I am not of ideas on what really went on here. You removing the folder must have left some strange files behind.


----------



## THESWEDISHPRO15 (Aug 10, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> One, that is illegal. Two we will not help you with that here.
> 
> About the game, I am not of ideas on what really went on here. You removing the folder must have left some strange files behind.


Well depends on how you see it since i already have a copy of the game and lucasarts dont have a official support page for battlefront 2. And yes it's very weird


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

All I have to say is that it is illegal, you run a high chance of a virus, and we will not support it.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

So if you go in to Program Files or Documents there are no BF2 or LucasArt files?


----------



## THESWEDISHPRO15 (Aug 10, 2014)

Flight Sim Guy said:


> So if you go in to Program Files or Documents there are no BF2 or LucasArt files?


No there's no files there


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you post a screenshot of both the error and the program found in "Uninstall a Program".


----------



## THESWEDISHPRO15 (Aug 10, 2014)

There you go.

In case pictures aren't working:

imgur: the simple image sharer

imgur: the simple image sharer


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Download CCleaner and launch the program. Inside the Tools menu will be an uninstall option.

Select the game and hit delete rather than uninstall.


----------



## THESWEDISHPRO15 (Aug 10, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Download CClenaer and launch the program. Inside the Tools menu will be an uninstall option.
> 
> Select the game and hit delete rather than uninstall.


Okay that removed it from the uninstall page but when running from disc it gives me the message that the harddrive is missing because it was installed there first and i wanted to move it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The game is made for Windows 8.1 right?


----------



## THESWEDISHPRO15 (Aug 10, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> The game is made for Windows 8.1 right?


On the disc cover it says it's for windows 2000/xp but since it has been working before on windows 8.1 for me i dont know..


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm going to go with it is just a compatibility issue then as I am not sure.


----------

